# Photoshop incompatibility



## Joey M (Nov 19, 2013)

When editing a Lightroom image in Photoshop, I get this dialog box message: "This version of Lightroom may require the Photoshop camera raw plugin version 8.1 for full compatibility. I have CS5 and the 8.1 plugin is for CS6. Do I have to upgrade to CS6 to have the Photoshop image match the Lightroom image? Right now they do not match.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 19, 2013)

LR 3.6 is the equivalent of ACR Plugin 6.6 in PS CS5 ( PS CS 5 cannot use ACR 8.1)

LR 4.4 is the equivalent of ACR Plugin 7.4 in PS CS6 ( The ACR Plugin 8.2 can be installed in PS CS6 to enable the develop adjustments made in LR 5 to be applied but the new features introduced in ACR 8.2 cannot be used in PS CS6/ACR 8.2)

LR 5.2 is the equivalent of ACR Plugin 8.2 in PS CC (Creative Cloud) Full compatibility.

If you are using LR 5.2 (equivalent ACR 8.2) and PS CS5(ACR 6.6) when you get the warning dialog select "Render using Lightroom" and a tiff file will be created and sent to Photoshop with all the adjustments you made in Lightroom. If you select "send anyway" a tiff file will be created but it will not contain any of the new edit functions of LR 5/ ACR 8 which the ACR 6 cannot read.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 19, 2013)

Denis is correct, and there are more details here:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...earing-when-using-quot-Edit-in-Photoshop-quot


----------



## Joey M (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you Denis. This is very clear to me now.


----------

